# brauch mal eure meinung



## christian1234 (20. Mai 2006)

hallo

ich muss es einfach loswerden deswegen frag ich jetzt euch


ich war gerade in der kuchelau fischen. da kam so eine dumme sau mit ihrem hund vorbei. der hund schwomm kreuz und quer durch meine schnüre durch worauf ich etwas ungemütlich wurde. dann rief die frau die polizei an. die polizei kam und meinte nur dass das nicht ihre aufgabe sei weil die uferzone privatgrund ist.ich bin voll ausgezuckt. 

wie hättet ihr euch verhalten???


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

So nicht! Deine Wortwahl lässt auch zu wünschen übrig!


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

Leider muß ich Ossipeter da recht geben.


----------



## Mack (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

Hallo Cristian
Das der Hund durch deine Schnüre schwimmt ist nicht OK
Aber den Fischen stört es nicht, sie beißen trotzdem.#6 
Gruß Mack


----------



## fishmike (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

Also wenn mir das passiert würde ich der netten Dame auch was hören lassen, denn wenn ihr meine Angeln schon egal sind, dann sollte sie doch wenigstens auf ihren Hund aufpassen dass der keinen Haken abbekommt. Da könnte es schon mal vorkommen dass mir ein paar Maden aus der Hand rutschen... 
Also so cool wie die deutschen Kollegen das hier nehmen würde ich das auch nicht hinnehmen. Aber mit der Polizei anlegen macht gar keinen Sinn...|krach: 

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Seebaer (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> So nicht! Deine Wortwahl lässt auch zu wünschen übrig!


 

|good: 

Gerade wir Angler die in die Kritik gekommen sind sollten sich gebührend gegenüber anderen Menschen verhalten


----------



## fib-altenberg (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

also die schuld nur bei uns anglern zu suchen finde ich falsch. ich hätte der dame wahrscheinlich auch meine meinung gesagt. wir angler werden oft provoziert, dabei müssen es nicht immer hunde sein. es hat sicher jeder schon einmal erfahrung mit achtlosen badegästen oder ruderern gemacht.

ich zahle viel geld, damit ich ein gewässer benutzen kann und dann muß man sich teilweise von ebenfalls naturnutzern beschimpfen lassen (angler sind tierquäler, umweltverschmutzer,......)

ich persönlich halte es so, dass ich mich nicht in sinnlose gespräche beim angeln einlasse, da konzentriere ich mich lieber auf das fischen.


----------



## christian1234 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

und die fischreiaufsicht zeigt auch keine präsenz wenn man sie mal braucht


----------



## tokeegecko (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

Ich persönlich finde das Verhalten der Frau als nicht i.O. .
Wenn ich mit meinem Hund am Wasser spazieren gehe, achte ich auf Angler und badende Mitmenschen. Da kommt der Hund an die Leine oder bei Fuß.
Man kann doch solchen Konfrontationen einfach aus dem Weg gehen(wenn man will!!).

Gruß aus Thüringen
No


----------



## Drohne (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

Christian, hast Du etwa keine Steinschleuder griffbereit.


----------



## Seebaer (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*



			
				Drohne schrieb:
			
		

> Christian, hast Du etwa keine Steinschleuder griffbereit.


 
Sowas aus Deinen Munde #d  

Hätte eher gedacht Du jagst der Frau und den Hund einen Schwarm Bienen hinterher |supergri :m |supergri


----------



## Nike (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

ein Wenig Maden in die Futterschleuder und los der Spaß ^^

(ihr wisst ja: Frauen und Würmer, Schlangen, Maden, Käfer....^^)


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> |good:
> 
> Gerade wir Angler die in die Kritik gekommen sind sollten sich gebührend gegenüber anderen Menschen verhalten


Die obige Wortwahl war wohl nicht gerade in Ordnung aber deswegen braucht auch keiner zu *KUSCHEN! |kopfkrat

Angler erwerben mit Finanzen etc. "Rechte" an Gewässern und Hunde bzw. deren Besitzer schwimmen nur... #h
*


----------



## Drohne (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas aus Deinen Munde #d
> 
> Hätte eher gedacht Du jagst der Frau und den Hund einen Schwarm Bienen hinterher |supergri :m |supergri


 
Die Schleuder ist in diesem besonderen Fall durchaus gerechtfertigt. Dem Hund passiert schon nichts, aber der merkt sich diese Stelle für sein ganzes Leben.

Was die Dame anbelangt, da würde ich aber ordentlich auf der Lauer liegen, denn die kommt mit Sicherheit dort noch einmal vorbei, aber dann gibts irrtümlich Lebenköder in der Bluse.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## oknel (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*



			
				christian1234 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ich muss es einfach loswerden deswegen frag ich jetzt euch
> 
> ...



tja, wenn das deine bezeichnung für eine frau ist, die sich nicht nach deinen vorstellungen verhält, hast dus auch nicht besser verdient.

schlaf gut


----------



## Drohne (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

@ Oknel

sei doch nicht so streng zum Christian#c der Arme ist wahrscheinlich noch auf 180 oben. 

Sau ist absolut kein Schimpfwort und dumm dürfte bei deren Verhalten wohl durchaus angebracht sein.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

oknel & einige andere haben sicher recht dass was die Wortwahl angeht dies nicht Okay sei...jedoch mit nicht angeleinten Hunden beim Angeln habe ich auch so manche Erfahrung gesammelt!;+


----------



## Mack (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

Ich hät die Schachtel hinterher ins Wasser geworfen |splat2:


----------



## oknel (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

dumme sau, ungemütlich, polizei.

also ich weiss nich. 
wär das meine frau gewesen, würde ich mir die geschichte etwas genauer erzählen lassen.


----------



## aeroplan (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*



			
				oknel schrieb:
			
		

> dumme sau, ungemütlich, polizei.
> 
> also ich weiss nich.
> wär das meine frau gewesen, würde ich mir die geschichte etwas genauer erzählen lassen.



 ganz einfach erzählt .
 es ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben das hunde mit LEINE und BEIssKORB zu führen sind!!!
daher ist eindeutig das verschulden bei der "dummen sau "zu suchen!
der kuchelauer hafen ist gross als privatgrundstück beschildert,daher gilt beides LEINE und BEISSKORB!(hätten die polizisten wissen sollen!müssen?)|kopfkrat

sobald ein freilaufender hund meinem angelplatz zu nahe kommt,tritt die futterschleuder in aktion:r
!sehe nicht ein wieso ich mein teures tackle,wegen einem ignoranten hundehalter,in sicherheit bringen muss!!!!

binn kein hundefeind ,hab selbst jahrelang 2 besessen !!!!!!!!!!!!

 gruss aus wien aeroplan


----------



## Drohne (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

@ Aeroplan

Du hast den Christian mit Deinem Posting aber sehr viel geholfen, denn in Hinkunft wird er beim nächsten Polizeieinsatz auf deren Pflichten hinweisen können.#6


----------



## aeroplan (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

@ drohne

 na ja die wollen sich halt die schreiberei ersparen.habe solche vorfälle auch schon auf der Rinne erlebt,und selbst im wiener stadtgebiet ist die gesammte rRinne jagdgebiet,was natürlich die wenigsten wissen.
als ich damals die herbeigerufene polizei darüber aufklären wollte,kam dann das lapidare "und soll ma den hund daschiessn?"
wenigsten haben sie dem hundebesitzer aufgeklärt das er den hund an der leine führen muß,und die fischer "NICHT ERSCHRECKEN" soll!schließlich können sie ja nicht jedesmal auf der rinne(22km lang)suchen wer gerade streit mit einem fischer hat!!
soviel zum einsatz der ordnungshüter.

gruss aeroplan


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

@aeroplan & drohne #h

Sind die Dienstschergen bei Euch etwa auch so geschickt wie bei uns!? #c


----------



## aeroplan (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

@ zanderfänger

sind ne echte hilfe,richtig interressiert einen streit zu schlichten,vorbilder in geist,witz ,und kommunikation,einfach die "retter in der not!!)


 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

@aeroplan

Welcher Streit!? - Das war übrigens im "Ernst" & als Lob gemeint; blicke leider nicht so recht durch. |kopfkrat

Das Statement ist wohl sicherlich angekommen ;-)


----------



## Zander01 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

Hi Christian,
es gibt paar Möglichkeiten solche Situationen zu meistern.
1.) So tun als ob es einem egal ist, dann haut der Hund mit seinem Schimpansen eh blad ab.

2.) Futterschleuder ..... wurde hier schon beschrieben wie.

3.) Schnell einen Fisch fangen der in der Schonzeit ist "schwierig" der Dame in die Bluse schmeißen -> die Dame ins Wasser schmeißen -> wenn sie sich aufregt kann man immer noch sagen "Tut leid aber der Fisch hatte Schonzeit".

4.) Kotz die "feine" Dame doch einfach an. :m 
Und sag ihr, dass dir immer dann schlecht wird, wenn du so komische Leute ertragen musst!

An Alle hier die meinen das sich Christian verbal nicht richtig verhalten hat.
Ich sehe es als nicht selbstverständlich, wenn ich belästigt werde.
Sei es jetzt wenn ich einkaufen gehe, fischen bin, usw....
Anscheinend gibt es bei uns in Österreich speziell in Wien ein alte Dame-Syndrom..... die meckern von Früh bis Abends über alles und jedem.
Da wundert es mich nicht wenn einer mal den "wilden Otto" loslässt.

Ich habe auch einen Hund und ich verbringe mit ihm auch meine ganze Freizeit. Aber deswegen muss ich auch auf andere Rücksicht nehmen.
Ich kann auch nicht meinem Hund alles machen lassen was er will.
Heute darf er wild herumspielen und morgen beißt er dann jemanden.


----------



## Isfandiar (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*



			
				Zander01 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend gibt es bei uns in Österreich speziell in Wien ein alte Dame-Syndrom.....


*g* das stimmt anscheinend wirklich :q 
am blauen wasser kommt auch immer eine nette alte dame mit hund vorbei und ermahnt die angler alles sauber zu hinterlassen.....


----------



## gismowolf (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

Die alten Damen haben auch einen eigenen Namen für uns Angler :
 " Die stillen Narren " - hat mir einmal eine verraten!


----------



## christian1234 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

naja

der arme hund kann nix dafür....aber das nächste mal wird schwimmen gegangen hahahahaha


----------



## Peda (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

@isfandiar:

Die Dame kenn ich! Ich hatte auch einmal Albern-Wien. Einer der Gründe, warum ich die Lizenz nicht mehr habe ist der, dass es dort immer ausschaut wie auf einer Müllhalde. Maisdosen, Madenpackerl, Tauwurmschachteln,...
Daher muss ich die alte Dame verteidigen, sie hat zu 100% recht. Würden sich die fischenden Idioten vom Blauen Wasser ein wenig zusammenreißen, hätte die Dame auch nichts zu meckern. Tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt alle Blaues-Wasser-Fischer in einen Topf geworfen habe, sicher gibt es auch löbliche Ausnahmen, aber Faktum ist: Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch NIE ein verdreckteres (und zwar von Fischern verdreckt) Fischwasser gesehen als das Blaue Wasser. Von der Missachtung von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Drohne (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*



			
				Peda schrieb:
			
		

> @isfandiar:
> 
> Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch NIE ein verdreckteres (und zwar von Fischern verdreckt) Fischwasser gesehen als das Blaue Wasser.


 
Das überrascht mich aber sehr, denn bis vor etwa 20 jahren habe ich neben der Alten Donau noch das Blaue Wasser befischt. Zu damaliger Zeit war dieses Revier ein ausgesprochenes Schmuckstückerl und ganz ganz selten traf man mehr als zwei Fischer dort an. Niemals habe dort von anderen Fischern Hinterlassenschaften vorgefunden. 

Nun die Zeiten ändern sich offenbar und mit dieser vermutlich auch die Fischer#q


----------



## Richi5767 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

Wie schon aeroplan erwähnt hat, ist auf der Seite des Kuchelauer Hafens, wo Christian fischt, strenge Leinenpflicht - nur hält sich fast niemand daran. Ich hab es bis jetzt immer mit Humor genommen, wenn ein leinenloser Hund vorbeikam und sich an meinen Köderdöschen zu schaffen machte - da zumeist lästiges Federvieh (gestern ist mir wieder so ne blöde Ente mit vollem Karacho durch meine Schnüre geflattert) das Weite sucht. Aber was manche Leute dort aufführen geht echt zuweit. Z.b. war ich gestern Abend mit Christian und einer Freundinn fischen und, da ich den Führerschein erst in ein paar Wochen bekomme, mit dem Moped unterwegs. Es ist nicht gerade ungefährlich, wenn 2 Leute + Fischereiequipement auf dem engen, sandigen Hafenarm dahinfahren (auch wenn wir langsam unterwegs waren) - doch als wir an so nem Hundebesitzer vorbeifuhren, hat der Vollidiot mir ne Ladung Steine vor die Reifen gekippt - ich hätte fast den Lenker verrissen und wäre in der Donau gelandet...  Einige der Leute dort verdienens einfach, dass man sie beschimpft, mit Maden bewirft oder sogar versenkt ^^ Und wenn so ne Frau kommt und absichtlich mit ihrem blöden Hund Fischer ärgert, muss ich sagen, dass Christian noch äußerst human reagiert hat... Lg, Richi


----------



## Isfandiar (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

@Peda:
du hast Recht...es liegt dort leider wirklich viel anglermüll herum...warum mann die leeren futtersackerl und zigarettenschachteln nicht wieder mitnehmen kann versteh ich nicht...#q ...aber ich hab in meinem beitrag ja nichts böses gegen die alte dame gesagt....


----------



## christian1234 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*

das nächste mal ruf ich einfach wieder bei der polizei an. und dann gibts eine anzeige. muss nur 2 wochen damit warten weil dann hab ich meine einfahrtsbewilligung und dann kann die frau mich.....


----------



## Peda (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: brauch mal eure meinung*



			
				Isfandiar schrieb:
			
		

> @Peda:
> du hast Recht...es liegt dort leider wirklich viel anglermüll herum...warum mann die leeren futtersackerl und zigarettenschachteln nicht wieder mitnehmen kann versteh ich nicht...#q ...aber ich hab in meinem beitrag ja nichts böses gegen die alte dame gesagt....


 
Hast recht. Du hast die Dame wirklich nicht angegriffen.  Ich wollte sie eigentlich auch nicht "in Schutz nehmen". Hab nur meinem Ärger Luft machen müssen, der sich damals, als ich die Lizenz am Blauen Wasser hatte, aufgestaut hat. 

lg
P


----------

